# PAIR OF ORIGINAL MUSCLE BIKE FINDS



## Clark58mx (Oct 4, 2017)

Bought these two original Muscle bikes from the original owners yesterday. The blue one is a Murray Eliminator. It was painted blue after they purchased it new. It's actually very good paint job. The chrome one i believe is a Sears Spyder. Both are low mileage and are ready to go. Any thoughts on the years? I think the chrome one is a 1965. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice finds! The Murray will have a serial number to tell the year on the rear dropout. The best way to find the date on the Sears is to look on Wishbookweb for a catalog picture, the serial numbers on the Sears bikes are all similar and not date coded.


----------



## stoney (Oct 4, 2017)

Beautiful chrome Sears Brady


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 4, 2017)

I saw the Murray on eBay with the serial number picture...it is a 1968. I bet the original color was gold on that.


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 4, 2017)

Can we get a better pic of the eliminator? Nice bikes man!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 9, 2017)

Very nice, congrats on those muscle bikes.


----------

